# TestoFuel



## Josepha0725 (Jan 28, 2016)

Has anybody heard of this stuff called TestoFuel?  It's a supposed testosterone booster, does anyone know about it or have experience with it?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 28, 2016)

whats your reason for wanting to use it? waste of $$ if u ask me


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 28, 2016)

Test boosters are garabage.


----------



## bvs (Jan 28, 2016)

Test boosters do a good job of emptying your bank account and that's about it


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 28, 2016)

Only test that gets boosted is the guys you bought it from.


----------



## snake (Jan 28, 2016)

All that stuff is junk. Even if it boasts your test levels 10% which it doesn't, that's nothing you're going to feel and/or see.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah man stay away from the test booster supplements. If you haven't already, invest in a gym membership, go buy a ton of food (eat meat!), buy a protein powder, a pre-workout and maybe some creatine. Other than that it's all BS.


----------



## erny23 (May 9, 2016)

I used to promote them, they're ingredients are pretty solid and everyone is different. Personally I make amazing gains from test boosters but for others they don't do a thing. If you really want to get it, then I recommend getting d-aspartic acid from myprotein for a quarter of the price of testofuel. After all that's the main test boosting ingredient in the formula.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 26, 2017)

erny23 said:


> I used to promote them, they're ingredients are pretty solid and everyone is different. Personally I make amazing gains from test boosters but for others they don't do a thing. If you really want to get it, then I recommend getting d-aspartic acid from myprotein for a quarter of the price of testofuel. After all that's the main test boosting ingredient in the formula.



Sounds like you're still promoting to me !!


----------

